# Recherche Icônes....



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Content d'être de retour parmi vous. 
J'utilise ce dock et je trouve mes icônes "en décalage" que me conseilleriez vous ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2010)

Comment dire les choses sans te vexer ?  :rose:

Le mot"décalage" est en quelque sorte...    Disons... _Euphémistique_.  

Si tu souhaites garder ce dock ou du moins ses couleurs, des icônes plus dans les tons noir/blanc/rouge iraient bien. Je pense très précisément au set remarquable de David Lanham, *Amora* (sans rapport je crois avec le condiment du même nom...  ). Évidemment, il faut aimer le côté technophile de ce set. Il ne peut pas s'accorder avec tous les fonds d'écrans. Mais Lanham est aussi réputé pour ses fonds d'écrans très originaux : http://dlanham.com/

J'avoue que ce dock me laisse un peu dubitatif. Mais j'aime bien l'énergie de l'association noir/rouge. Cela évoque le dynamisme et une force maîtrisée, la profondeur et la concentration. Avec le blanc pour la simplicité et l'élévation des pensées et des sentiments, c'est un trio puissant et évocateur (et les trois couleurs symboliques de l'idéologie tripartite des peuples indo-européens...  ).


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2010)

Tu me vexes pas c'est effectivement....affreux ! 

Pour ton info, le rouge et le noir, c'est pas indo...machin, c'est les couleurs du stade Toulousain ! 

Mets j'aime pas trop l'Amora.....avez vous d'autres idées ? 

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pour ton info, le rouge et le noir, c'est pas indo...machin, c'est les couleurs du stade Toulousain !



Allez les petits !


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2010)

Franchement, avec un dock comme ça, je ne vois qu'un set d'icônes gris ou blanc.
Quand je regarde ta capture, il n'y a que l'icône de la calculatrice ou le truc avec le cadenas qui ne choquent pas trop.

Enfin je crois ... 

Te fais pas ch***; change de dock lol, les icônes sont biens.
Met celui-là


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Franchement, avec un dock comme ça, je ne vois qu'un set d'icônes gris ou blanc.
> Quand je regarde ta capture, il n'y a que l'icône de la calculatrice ou le truc avec le cadenas qui ne choquent pas trop.
> 
> Enfin je crois ...
> ...



Merci Wath,
je suis partis en fin de compte avec ton dock (ci-dessus) et des icônes approchantes, que puis je mettre comme stacks ?


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2010)

I don't know.
Je ne change déjà pas mes icônes d'applis, alors les stacks ...

Regarde ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/?q=stack


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2010)

Merci j'ai trouvé mon bonheur


----------



## GauthierGD (7 Août 2011)

finalement le dock d'origine es tassez chouette je trouve


----------

